# Face & body in nighttime photoshoot?



## princess_jenilee (Jul 19, 2007)

MAC Face & body and sheer loose powder in nighttime photo shoot? Is this a good idea with the flash on a dark toned model (N7-N9)?  We did a run through and she looked gorgeous in person but i'm not sure on camera.  I know when I photograph myself w/f&b (C4) it looks good.  Or should I just go out and get studio tech in her color?  

Any thoughts are greatly appreciated! =)


----------



## martygreene (Jul 19, 2007)

I definitely wouldn't go with studio tech, the formula of that has changed drastically since it's heyday. Most MAC foundations actually have changed, and it's to include more TD and other fillers which negate their usability in the professional arena.

I know the the face and body from them is still decent, though not nearly what it once was. I'd be more inclined to move towards MUFE if you wanted something in that sheer face and body realm, but if you've gotta go with the MAC I'd go with the face and body, and make sure to check it on the first couple test/calibration shots before going on with the shoot.


----------

